# PowerBook bloqué sur la fenêtre de login



## Akril (14 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Une amie a un *Powerbook*... tellement vieux que je ne sais pas bien à quel modèle ça correspond mais je sais en revanche que ça utilise Tiger et iLife 06.

Il se trouve que depuis la dernière mise à jour (update java je crois) l'ordinateur ne veut plus démarrer. Il se bloque en effet sur la fenêtre de login.

Etant plus habitué aux PC pour ce genre de soucis et n'ayant jamais eu de problème avec mon mac personnellement, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il y a comme solution pour tenter de résoudre ce problème ? Est-ce qu'il y a des outils de réparation, de démarrage en mode sans echec ou des trucs similaires ? Nous n'avons rien contre le fait de tout effacer (nous avons les CD fournis lors de l'achat) mais on voudrait au moins pouvoir récupérer le contenu de son dossier personnel avant.

Merci d'avance pour tous les éléments de réponses que vous pourrez m'apporter.


----------



## Invité (14 Août 2011)

Akril a dit:


> de démarrage en mode sans echec ou des trucs similaires ?



Safe boot ! la touche "shift" enfoncée dès le "boing" et pendant une dizaine de secondes


----------



## Ener0531 (20 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous résolu le problème de votre amie ?
Si oui tant mieux sinon merci de me préciser le nombre de ports USB et de Firewire, je vous préciserai le modèle et la marche à suivre. 

Cordialement,

Ener31


----------



## Akril (20 Août 2011)

Bonjour messieurs,

En fait, j'ai bien testé le mode sans échec mais je n'ai pas réussi à le lancer.... Soit j'ai pas bien appuyé sur le bouton ou pas relâché au bon moment mais toujours est-il que je n'ai pas réussi.

Mais effectivement, j'ai depuis résolu mon problème. J'ai trouvé, je ne sais plus sur quel site, un raccourci permettant de démarrer sur MAC OS X dans un genre de mode console/terminal. Du coup, j'ai branché un disque dur externe, j'ai pu récupérer tous les documents et affaires personnelles de mon amie avant de procéder à la ré-installation de son OS.

Du coup en passant, elle est repartie sur une installe neuve.


----------

